# Vikes win the NFC North.



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

It was a struggle but they won it. :beer: :beer:

A pretty good day of football.....

Vikes win :beer: 
Cowpies get routed and are out :beer: 
Pats bite the dust. :beer:


----------



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

GO VIKES :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

the vikes are as unpredictable as a woman.

Looks like philly in the first round.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

TK33 said:


> the vikes are as unpredictable as a woman.
> 
> Looks like philly in the first round.


Don't get your hopes up to high....Philly played the worst TEAM in the NFL yesterday.....what a mess the Cowpies are.Could be a close game right to the end.....Vikes win and then most likely lose at Carolina the next week.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Even better than the Vikes win is the Cowgirls loss. Only better thing would have been if the Vikes could have beat the Cowgirls 44-6 in the playoffs.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Vikes have to keep the Eagles out of Jackson's face or it could be a long afternoon.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

True. Peterson needs a big...fumble free...day. Eagles are three point favorites at this point.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Vikes D needs big pat back! then that will help the D. Also like others have stated......AP needs to kick the littleman that is in his head telling him to fumble.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Hell must have frozen over this year, the Vikes didn't choke. 8)


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Watching Chilly put together the 2-minute drill is just flat out PAINFUL to watch. Do they not practice a no-huddle offense?

Anyone else see the resemblance?


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Chris Hustad said:


> Watching Chilly put together the 2-minute drill is just flat out PAINFUL to watch. Do they not practice a no-huddle offense?


Yeah I was thinking the same thing. What's the deal with huddling up with 25 seconds left and letting the clock run down to 9 secs and calling a T.O??? Run up, spike the ball, get a couple more plays in....either that or let it run down to 4 secs and end the game with the kick. If Longwell would have missed that kick both chilly and T Jax would have been verbally abused for the next 3 months.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Couldn't ask for a better post season.....

No Pukers :beer: :beer:

No Cowpies :beer: :beer:

No Patriots :beer: :beer:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Chilly's clock management has been brutal all year.

It will be interesting to see how he will handle going against Andy Reid!!


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Sulk up this victory boys cause its going to be short lived....


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

> Sulk up this victory boys cause its going to be short lived....


How does one sulk up a victory?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

ImpalaSSpeed96 said:


> Sulk up this victory boys cause its going to be short lived....


Definetly better than not getting there at all.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

> Don't get your hopes up to high....Philly played the worst TEAM in the NFL yesterday.....what a mess the Cowpies are.Could be a close game right to the end.....Vikes win and then most likely lose at Carolina the next week.


The vikes overpaid and worthless O-line had better play a heck of a lot better than they have the last two weeks.

The media and fans put way too much blame on the coaches. The vikes are a prime example, Tjack and the vikes should know what to do in a 2 minute drill. I am sure that Chilly didn't tell him to dance around like that idiot culpepper but rather to get his a$$ under center and spike the ball. Ditka said it best in week 1 or 2 when talking about the vikes, lions, oakland, etc- The coaching stops at the sidelines. Childress is no great coach but at week 17 there is no excuse for the players to make the mistakes the vikes have been making. I saw the Giants (2nd team) O-line do this bizarre thing where the uncovered lineman picks up his head looks for a blitzing linebacker. And even more bizarre only one guy went over and blocked him, the vikes would have either left the linebacker untouched or two lineman would get the LB and leave the DT untouched.

Rod Marinelli got fired today-mercy killing


----------

